# Tipping signs paying off?? Watch this video and see if its worth it



## jRockstan (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## uberdude73 (Aug 24, 2016)

She probably also gets offended when she and 8 of her girlfriends go out to dinner and they automatically add 20% gratuity to the bill. Feckin cheap skates.


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

Some Pax hate tip signs because it makes them feel bad for not tipping, and they're cheap af. Then sometimes they take it out on the driver. This is one of those times. 

Most of the time they just leave a 1 star rating w/o being vocal about it, I'm glad he kicked her out though. 

If a driver wants to put up a tip sign to compensate for the terribly low UberX rates, that's his business... and he shouldn't be judged for it.


----------



## J1945 (Jan 2, 2016)

Maybe along with the signs, Uber driver's should use props, like a dog or a baby. The beggars at the intersections seem to do well with them. The key is to make the person that you are trying to separate from their money, feel sorry for the prop. It's hard to feel sorry for someone that owns a car and is already earning receiving money using it.

Think outside the box, winners.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

I don't understand why some here are more obsessed with discouraging signs than those who want them, if something works for someone leave them alone.


----------



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

why go through all the trouble of discouraging drivers from putting up tip signs? some make it work for them.

concentrate and attract only the tip givers. F the cheapskates, they dont deserve a mental space in your head.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

jRockstan said:


>


He should have kicked her out.
Obviously going to get 1 star, why continue the painful trip and unwanted conversation.


----------



## uberdude73 (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm going to start with a sad story about how my wife has cancer and everything I make from driving, INCLUDING TIPS goes towards her treatment. See if that works or not...


----------



## Reese 1221 (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm going to say my tips are for my baby's college fund! #winning LOL


----------



## uberfraud (Sep 22, 2016)

jRockstan said:


>


This is outdated, and may cause confusion with our fellow drivers. The fact is, due to a $100 million settlement, Uber was in fact required to make this statement as of May 2016.

While Uber maintains its policy that "&#8230;tips are not included on Uber's platforms (except on UberTAXI), and that tipping is neither expected nor required" as part of the settlement, it retreats by adding, "&#8230;riders are free to offer tips and drivers are welcome to accept them." Drivers are now allowed to solicit tips by asking passengers or posting signs in their vehicles.

My tip sign will state: Who am I kidding, please tip me so I can smoke a bong!


----------

